# Does anyone make a subwoofer tuned to 12hz?



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I run my cs ultras in 12hz mode and I am looking to re-enforce but svs doesn't offer any subs anymore that can dig into the 12hz...any ideas??


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

The Danley DTS-10 goes to 12Hz, but it is 10db down at that frequency. It is 3db down at 15Hz. Not sure if that would be what you mean though.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

pietsch288 said:


> I run my cs ultras in 12hz mode and I am looking to re-enforce but svs doesn't offer any subs anymore that can dig into the 12hz...any ideas??


Rotory subwoofer. Tuned to 1hz.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

You thread title says "a speaker tuned to 12Hz", but I suspect you meant subwoofer instead? Assuming that's correct... few subs can dig that low with acceptable levels of output, so you're looking at things that are large, expensive or complicated (perhaps all three). One such unit that fits the second category is the DSS Mariana 24SC. The potential for solid output into the single digits is definitely there.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Infinite Baffle setups can get usable response down there, but it's a whole different ballgame.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

, sorry its supposed to say subwoofer...I was looking at the hsu vtf-15h duals but ive never heard them and they fall a little short in the hz range. what else is out there in the affordable range? My plan was to buy 4 more cs ultras but I cant find any for sale.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I was going to build a infinite baffle but I'm nervous It won't perform well and I'll have wasted money on drivers that have no resale value....


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

pietsch288 said:


> , sorry its supposed to say subwoofer...I was looking at the hsu vtf-15h duals but ive never heard them and they fall a little short in the hz range. what else is out there in the affordable range? My plan was to buy 4 more cs ultras but I cant find any for sale.


It depends on how you set them up. I've had my single go as low as 13hz in my room when corner loaded. Duals I could get some decent numbers IF I corner loaded them and bloated them. 

The main thing here is NOT the subwoofer being tuned to 12hz... it's the question of "how big is your room?"

If you have 3000cuft then you need 4 - 18" drivers and 4kw of juice and you'll get there. http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/sealed-subwoofers

Look there... sealed in a smaller room lets you dig low. Room gain is an amazing physics. There is one guy on this site that only has some 1700cuft with 4 SVS 12" subs and he hits respectable to 10hz.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

pietsch288 said:


> I was going to build a infinite baffle but I'm nervous It won't perform well and I'll have wasted money on drivers that have no resale value....


You don't necessarily need to use drivers designed and marketed exactly for that purpose, but it helps. All you need is a fairly high Qts parameter, and make sure the air space behind them is at least 4 times the Vas parameter (but 10X Vas is better), per driver. 

As for performance, as long as you can meet the criteria, and don't mind doing some DIY work, an IB setup can perform amazingly well. My driver array was $79 total, for 4 12" subs... and it's enough to rattle my skull.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm very interested in the power sound audio subs, has anyone heard the s3600i or the s3000i?


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

or better yet the v3600I? I'm very interested in sound quality compared to the svs subs....thanks rich


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

pietsch288 said:


> , sorry its supposed to say subwoofer


Fixed.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Rich, I'm gonna brainstorm a little so this might seem random but here goes.(saw your PSA thread too). Imo your ultras are a little outdated to compare to the new PSA/SVS/rhythmic etc... One of my subs is an older PC plus that is probably similar to the older cs so I'm speaking from experience.(12.4 driver iirc.) Anyway, I've seen on data-bass.com guys reporting low teen to single digit performance. I haven't tried to find out exactly what they were doing, cause I go no dough Joe. BUT, one thing you might consider is tossing the car drivers from your sonosubs, put in some Dayton ultimax 18's, cut them to size for sealed tuning and EQ the out of em. There might be other drivers available (not sure if SI is still around, and TC sounds is awesome but defunct I think) but they're great for a budget. If SI still IS around, I recall nick made a 24"er that could do what you want possibly.(if not his 18) If you don't need to budget, I'm sure you'd find the v3600i, not only capable, but indestructible. Maybe Tom could hook you up on some B-stock triax's lol. Ok. End .02


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

